# What "extras" To Ask For ?



## s'more

Hey Guys ,

Obviously there are alot of "thingies" that need to go in or on a new TT before the first use. When haggling with the dealer on a new TT purchase, what extras should I ask to be thrown in as part of the deal ? ( I already have my hitch, WD, and brake controller )

Second battery ( 1 comes with the TT, right ? )

Full propane tanks

Sewer hose









What else ? ? ?


----------



## MJRey

Many dealers have a new trailer kit with things like sewer hoses and include it when you buy the trailer. Most of the stuff is overpriced and you can always get the stuff if you have to at Camping World or Wal-Mart. I would negotiate the lowest price you think you can get and then act like it's still just a bit too much. Then see if they'll give you some extras or a voucher/credit to use at their parts department. That way you can get exactly what you need. I used less than half of the items that came in the starter kit with my trailer.

Good Luck


----------



## HootBob

I would try for some MaxAir vent covers and maybe a shore line extension cord
It's hard to say every dealer is different on how far you can haggle with them
I'm sure others will chime in and give you their opinion
Good luck

Don


----------



## dougdogs

IMHO full tanks should come standard, not something you should have to haggle for.

The stuff in my "freebee" kit was low quality (at least the sewer hose material was too thin, had pinhole leaks the second time I tried to use it)


----------



## Highlander96

I would ask for vent covers as well. Maybe even a quickie flush. A longer water hose would be good as well. Remember, it never hurts to ask. What can they say????? No...

Happy Outbacking!

Tim sunny


----------



## Ghosty

I would negotiate for the lowest price you can get then take the differnce and hit Camping World -- from what I have seen -- whatever "freebies" the dealer gives you is going to be junk....


----------



## mswalt

smore,

I would hope your propane tanks would be full when you pick up the trailer. You'll also probably receive a sewer hose, toilet chemicals, water hose, water pressure regulator, and maybe a parts catalogue from their parts department.

Since you have the W/D hitch and controller already (lots of dealers will throw these in), try to get them to throw in some of the things these other Outbackers have mentioned, especially the quickie flush and a heavy duty sewer hose.

Enjoy your new TT.









Mark


----------



## nascarcamper

Same here on the freebie junk with two exceptions. My original deal I haggled for a nicer brass pressure reducing valve and stainless insect cover for my furnace. I took both out before insurance company came by to settle my claim so I'm still using them with my Outback.


----------



## PDX_Doug

smore,

From your location, I'm guessing you are buying from Curtis? If so, they will throw in a 'starter kit'. As others have said, the quality is not that great, but it is a start. Let us know if you get anywhere 'negotiating' with them. They do not have a history of being receptive to that. Nice people to work with though. If you are not working with somebody already, ask for T.J.

Also, we would love to meet you at the Spring Rally up the Gorge!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## aplvlykat

I think you should try to get them to throw in a collapsible lug wrench and a muliti piece tool set (the type in the carring case) as well as a quality sewer hose and adapters. Have fun with your new Outback. Kirk


----------



## Ghosty

HEY --

I just relaized that I didn't ask you what kind of brake controller they were throwing in ..

If its NOT a Prodigy then you are getting hours of heartache and white-knuckle driving in front of you --

Also -- what kind of WD hitch are they throwing in ... I really like REESE...


----------



## srlaws

I had a power jack installed as part of the deal when I purchased my Outback. In my opinion it is the best modification that can be had. After turning the manual crank about a million times on my old camper it was tops on my list for this one. Also had them throw in vent covers as part of the deal. The start up kit I got when I bought both trailers really wasnâ€™t worth anything. The sewer hose was too thin and flimsy and the water hoses too short. Still got both kits lying around here somewhere. Best of luck with your negotiations.

Steve


----------



## s'more

Thanks everybody,









Now I've got some good ideas on what to ask for. I doubt if they will throw in a power jack, but maybe I can push for them to sell me one at their cost. Ooooh .... maybe if my negotiating skills are really good, I'll purchase a power jack, and get them to throw in a new trailer for free







. OK ... maybe that's a little too optimistic.

Yes Ghosty, my brake controller is a Prodigy.

PDXDoug, I'm dealing with Marci at Lakeshore, not too sure on the timing of all this, whether I'm going to go get it, or have it shipped. But if we have it by April, I'd like to meet y'all at the rally. action

What is this??? ---->







Ninja smiley?


----------



## LarryTheOutback

PDX_Doug said:


> From your location, I'm guessing you are buying from Curtis?
> [snapback]78727[/snapback]​


Curtis included a Reese WD hitch. I regret not pushing for a dual-cam HP sway control.

Ed


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Hey smore...Welcome!!

All these "extra's" are nice, but I think we need to understand what kind of camping you intend to do in order to help you get the appropirate gear.

If you tend to camp at state parks, then you'll need a bunch of stuff to hook up to eletrical, television, etc...

If you camp in remote locations (please say yes...I need more "dry" campers here) then you'll need more items to haul clean water, 2x propane tanks, dual 6v batteries (don't get 2 12volts...not the same!!) and other items that will help you when you're away.


----------



## s'more

Alright now Oregon Camper, now you're starting to raise more questions. Don't all the Outbacks come with 2 propane tanks? Factory specs say 60 # capacity of LP. Aren't the tanks 30 # each?

Then on the battery issue, I thought that the trailer system was 12 volt, meaning it won't run on 6 volts, unless you connect 2 - 6 volt batteries in series, giving you 12 volts.

Oh ... I'm so cornfused









But to answer you're question, we've historically been about 80% dry campers. Really like the campgrounds in the Central Oregon Cascades; Big Lake, Clear Lake, Metolius River campgrounds. But with a new TT, hopefully we would go camping more often, mainly because the weather won't be as big of a factor. So, state parks would also be on the itinerary. We really enjoy LaPine St. Pk. and almost any of the state parks along the Oregon Coast. With the new TT, I'm guessing we'd be about 50/50. That's 50% dry camping, and 50% ... uh ... not-so-dry.


----------



## Moosegut

smore said:


> Â Â Â Oh ...Â I'm so cornfusedÂ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]79597[/snapback]​


Now I'm confused.







I know Jim will be happy to hear that you do a lot of "dry" camping, but you guys do live in Oregon, don't you?







Oh, I see! You go out of state to camp.

To the amenities - power jack would be REALLY nice extra but MaxAir vent covers would be great too. The vent covers would be rather inexpensive for the dealer and would save you the pain of having to install them. They're not that tough, but it requires an up and down and moving of the ladder *at least *three times.

If you're like me it could be twenty times or more. 1. Go up and forget the screws. Go down to get the screws, go back up. Oops, left the drill down there. Go back down for the drill. Go back up, now I left the drill bit and screw bit down there. Go back down and then back up and forget the vent cover. Get disgusted, go in the house and have a milk and cookie break - to soothe and calm me - come back out and start over. Do that for all three vents and . . . well, you get the idea.

Go for the vent covers.









By-the-way, with that truck you can pull anything. What TT are you looking at?


----------



## Huskytracks

I would definetely get then to throw in twin golf cart(6volt) batts. Even if they won't toss in the second one for free it's worth it. You have to pay for the battery anyways, so buy a setup you will like from the beginning. My dealer ran out of wiggle room before we got to the batteries but it was still only about $40 difference between the single and dual setups at his cost. Make sure he gives you two 6 volts and not two 12 volt batteries. The twin 6 volt setup is FAR, FAR better than just adding a second 12 volt in paralell. Also get hin to throw in a prodigy controller if you don;t have one allready.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

smore said:


> Alright now Oregon Camper, now you're starting to raise more questions. Don't all the Outbacks come with 2 propane tanks? Factory specs say 60 # capacity of LP. Aren't the tanks 30 # each?
> [snapback]79597[/snapback]​


Good question...I bought mine from Y-Guy and it came with two tanks. Someone else will have to tell you if one or two is the standard. Some people will tell you to only have one tank going at a time, but I like to have them both one and working together. I fill them up about 3-4 times a summer (before long trips)



smore said:


> Then on the battery issue, I thought that the trailer system was 12 volt, meaning it won't run on 6 volts, unless you connect 2 - 6 volt batteries in series, giving you 12 volts.
> 
> Oh ... I'm so cornfused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]79597[/snapback]​


Yes...the trailer runs on 12v power. Adding 6v batteries i*n series* will add up to 12v.



smore said:


> But to answer you're question, we've historically been about 80% dry campers. Really like the campgrounds in the Central Oregon Cascades; Big Lake, Clear Lake, Metolius River campgrounds. But with a new TT, hopefully we would go camping more often, mainly because the weather won't be as big of a factor. So, state parks would also be on the itinerary. We really enjoy LaPine St. Pk. and almost any of the state parks along the Oregon Coast. With the new TT, I'm guessing we'd be about 50/50. That's 50% dry camping, and 50% ... uh ... not-so-dry.
> [snapback]79597[/snapback]​


Have to agree on you choice of Central Oregon camping locations. We really like the remote locations.


----------



## s'more

Hey Oregon Camper, action

We've been trying to decide between the 25 RSS and the 28 RSDS for a long time. Really prefer the 28 for a lot of reasons. The only thing making me hesitate is that extra 3 feet of length. The 25 seems more managable, the 28 is a little intimidating. I've read alot of comments on this site in regards to the 28, and basically most of the comments can be summed up by saying "practice" maneuvering, and "you'll get used to it" (the length).

Since we seem to like alot of the same campgrounds, have you had any problems with your 28'er fitting into campsites?

On the battery issue, what's the advantage of having two 6 volt batteries as opposed to a 12 volt battery (or two) ?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

smore said:


> Hey Oregon Camper, action
> 
> We've been trying to decide between the 25 RSS and the 28 RSDS for a long time. Really prefer the 28 for a lot of reasons. The only thing making me hesitate is that extra 3 feet of length. The 25 seems more managable, the 28 is a little intimidating. I've read alot of comments on this site in regards to the 28, and basically most of the comments can be summed up by saying "practice" maneuvering, and "you'll get used to it" (the length).
> [snapback]79990[/snapback]​


We looked at the 25RSS for a while, but could NOT get past the bunk house. We like to camp with freinds/family and having the bunk house gives all the kids a place to go. It's bascailly their room and they know it. We simply love the room it provides. I came up from a Coleman Utah CP tent trailer and let me tell you I was VERY nervous when I was driving out to get this trailer. Once it was all hitched up, I drove home very slowly and got a good feel for how my Suburban and the trailer worked together. After one summer of camping (9 trips) I feel very confident in my skills and am very very very glad we went with the 28RSS. If your TV can handle the 28RSS...GET IT!!



smore said:


> Since we seem to like alot of the same campgrounds, have you had any problems with your 28'er fitting into campsites?
> [snapback]79990[/snapback]​


There is one campground on Mt Hood that we need to have someone scout out before we drive in. There are only 6 "spots" and I wouldn't be able to turn around if I drove in and the one particular spot wasn't available. Other then that...slow and steady will get you just about anywhere.











smore said:


> On the battery issue, what's the advantage of having two 6 volt batteries as opposed to a 12 volt battery (or two) ?
> [snapback]79990[/snapback]​


Rather then try to explain it to you here, read this site and come back with any questions. Bottom line is, you will have more power (amps) with 2 6v's then with 2 12v's. Ever riden in a golf cart? They use 6v batteries..not 12v.

http://www.ccis.com/home/mnemeth/12volt/12volt.htm


----------



## aplvlykat

Yes all outbacks come with two propane tanks, I know I just had to replace mine. We also do a lot of dry camping and the daul 6 volt is the way to go. A 6 volt battery has heavier plates inside and is made to be charged and discharged over and over again. A 12 volt battery has a CCR rating (cold cranking Amps) for motor starting, it has smaller internal plates and higher amp output under load but it is not designed to be charged and discharged very many times. In any case try to never discharge your batteries more than 50%. Both systems will work but the 6 volt will last longer and discharge down more without damaging the batteries. There is more to it but these are the basics. Go for the 6 Volt system and start looking for a QUIET Generator if you dry camp a lot. Kirk


----------



## mountainlady56

smore said:


> Hey Guys ,
> 
> Obviously there are alot of "thingies" that need to go in or on a new TT before the first use. When haggling with the dealer on a new TT purchase, what extras should I ask to be thrown in as part of the deal ? ( I already have my hitch, WD, and brake controller )


HI!
I'd ask for a discount, as my Outback price included "all the towing equipment" (hitch, WD and brake controller, sway bars, basic equipment package, etc.)!! I imagine the dealer's gonna pocket the money for the equipment, if not!
Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56

[quote name='smore' date='Feb 10 2006, 12:25 AM']
Hey Oregon Camper, action

We've been trying to decide between the 25 RSS and the 28 RSDS for a long time. Really prefer the 28 for a lot of reasons. The only thing making me hesitate is that extra 3 feet of length. The 25 seems more managable, the 28 is a little intimidating. I've read alot of comments on this site in regards to the 28, and basically most of the comments can be summed up by saying "practice" maneuvering, and "you'll get used to it" (the length).

Since we seem to like alot of the same campgrounds, have you had any problems with your 28'er fitting into campsites?

Hi, 
I'm a disabled lady, traveling with/without my 11 yr. old son, and I can still manage to fit my 27 RSDS into sites without problems. Most sites are equipped for pretty big rigs. Only problem is to make sure you allow enough room for your rear slide to come out before you do all your leveling. 
Happy camping!
Darlene action


----------

